# OAL of Federal Matchking .308



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got done shooting a box of these and they were consistent .75 out of an SPS Tactical. I forgot to measure the length before I went to the range and would like to use that oal as a starting point for my reloading. Anybody have a box of these laying around and know the length?? Many Thanx, A :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

168g FGMM oal is 2.795

But just load them to 2.800 which is factory spec.

xdeano


----------

